# Best projector for under $2500



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

I recently posted a question regarding whether I should get a television or projector for my new home theater. The responses overwhelmingly indicated a projector was the way to go. My questions are:

1. What is the best projector I can purchase for under $2500?

2. What screen should I buy with the projector?

I know these are broad questions where many answers will espouse. However, I am trying to narrow down to a few choices from the many answers.

Thanks!

HT4ME


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at these sites and all the info is there to help you projectorreviews.com or projectorcentral.com. IF you can wait until September that's when the CEDIA show happens and new projectors are announced.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

To the OP did you ever decide on a projector? And if so which one did you end up going with? 

I personally would say projector, and if you look around I think there's a few great deals to be had on some JVC RS-46 units.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

+1 what happen?. :dontknow:


----------



## Harvdogg (Aug 28, 2013)

You should take a lok at Infocus projectors. They have a few different options for home theater and screen options. They were also one of the pioneers with DLP and have been doing it for a long time, before the Sonys, JVCs, Epsons, and Panasonics.

I have had an IN3104 for a few years now and it works great.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I wish there was a real answer for this but just like speakers (IMHO) you just got to get it and test it yourself and you will be the only one to know which one is the best (better) for you! 

However I can say I really enjoy reading reviews from Projector Reviews.com. I chatted with Art few times in my days when I was PJ hunting.

If it was my $2500 I really liked the BenQ W7000, Epson 8700ub and Panasonic PT AE7000.

It does seem the PJ technology changes pretty fast with newer models popping out every 6-months. The PJs I mentioned above are probably a little dated, but imho it will still keep up with whats on the market that is newer. I would be more focus on brand for customer service / warranty. So with that being said I would go with either Epson or Panasonic pjs as I hear BenQ CS is not so great from past feedback.

As for optima, I had one back in the day and even though at the time it was only 720, it was dependable and popped a great picture. I do not know how their customer service or warranty was since I never needed it. 

Good luck!!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

The best projector for you will depend upon your needs. I have been looking at this for a while myself, and I've come to the conclusion that the Epson 5030UB is the best one for me in my budget. MSRP is $2599, but you should be able to find it for under $2500 pretty easily. If you're looking up to the $2500 price point, this one should be on your list.

It is the successor to the Epson 8700UB. Epson has introduced new projectors every CEDIA (September) After the 8700 there was the 5010 (2011) the 5020 (2012) and now the 5030 (2013).


----------

